# st. croix mojo



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

8ft St. Croix Mojo Surf Rod (Spinning) MED-HVY 3/4-3OZ asking $130 obo. local sales only. No I will not make any trips to the post office! Pics of rod are in my previous post!


----------



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

$110 firm


----------



## moejm23 (Dec 15, 2012)

Well I guess no takers. Close thread.


----------

